# Any Ideas?



## Andrew M (Jul 28, 2013)

I need some help with identification.I realize the pictures aren't the best in the world, but its the best I can do. I'm not able to get a picture of the leaves due to the tree being dead.
[attachment=28343][attachment=28344][attachment=28345]


----------



## Kevin (Jul 28, 2013)

My WAG is cedar elm.


----------



## DKMD (Jul 28, 2013)

I've seen crabapple that looked like that, but I don't remember what the bark looked like.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 28, 2013)

I want to guess but I have no clue. :dunno:


----------



## Kevin (Jul 28, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> I want to guess but I have no clue. :dunno:



:no dice. more please: It doesn't stop you from wagging your tongue though does it.


----------

